# ACS Skills assessment failed - please provide info!!



## Abhinaya (Oct 24, 2013)

Hello guys,

I've just received a negative skills assessment from ACS 
I'm just trying to figure out what I did wrong for the assessment to fail, and I would appreciate help on the same.

I have come to realize that the major mistake made by me is the following:

1. I was working with a company XYZ (on the payrolls of another company ABC- contractual job) and after a year or so, I joined XYZ on their payrolls.
What I did was club the two employments in one PDF document and upload it into my skills assessment. 
I think the obvious thing to do here would have been to separate the two in different documents since I have joining and relieving letters for each.

2. Now that I have this understading, would you guys recommend filing a review with a different set of documents - also, Can I provide new documents while removing the old ones when I file a review for my skills assessment. 

Please let me know if someone has filed a review with ACS as the governing body.

BR,
Abhinaya


----------



## Abhinaya (Oct 24, 2013)

Bump!


----------



## Abhinaya (Oct 24, 2013)

BUMP!!
Guys please have a look at the info I provided and advice!


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

Abhinaya said:


> BUMP!!
> Guys please have a look at the info I provided and advice!


you dont really give a lot of information for us to give you an advice for.
if you put in the results of your assessment then maybe that will be a start. 

usually negative assessment is because - lets say, you took non IT degree and only had 4 years of experience. because they usually deduct 6/8 years from experience if non IT, you therefor get negative assessment.


----------



## Abhinaya (Oct 24, 2013)

tipzstamatic said:


> you dont really give a lot of information for us to give you an advice for.
> if you put in the results of your assessment then maybe that will be a start.
> 
> usually negative assessment is because - lets say, you took non IT degree and only had 4 years of experience. because they usually deduct 6/8 years from experience if non IT, you therefor get negative assessment.


Well, my degree was assessed with the following:

Your Bachelor of Technology (Electronics & Communication Engineering) from XXXX completed June 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.

So as per this, how many years of work experience do I need as a software engineer and a senior software engineer to qualify?

BR,
Abhinaya


----------



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

Did ACS not provide a reason for a negative outcome. What does the letter state towards the negative assessment of your experience?


----------



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

If you mean after deducting years of experience you are not left with any years to claim points for your experience then the following table will explain how they arrive to this deduction.

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-2014.pdf


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

HI,
I have got the negative outcome as well, but its due to my agents mistake it mentioned my grade instead of role and pointed less points in my referral letters.. now hat should i do? do you think reassessment can help here.. i have already emailed vetassess people asking for detailed email asking what went wrong? and they have given me my case officer's email id. to whom i have emailed about my mistakes etc. Now waiting for his reply.

but what do you think what should i do and how to come out of this situation?


----------



## Arunvas (Oct 2, 2013)

Abhinaya said:


> Well, my degree was assessed with the following:
> 
> Your Bachelor of Technology (Electronics & Communication Engineering) from XXXX completed June 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> ...


I see that you would be deducted only 2 years from your experience as your education has got a good amount of ICT content, so enjoy 

Now, I personally suggest you to re-apply (than to re-assess) with different set of experiences certificates from XYZ and ABC (based on the payroll)!

All the very Best


----------



## Abhinaya (Oct 24, 2013)

Arunvas said:


> I see that you would be deducted only 2 years from your experience as your education has got a good amount of ICT content, so enjoy
> 
> Now, I personally suggest you to re-apply (than to re-assess) with different set of experiences certificates from XYZ and ABC (based on the payroll)!
> 
> All the very Best


Ah,
that clears up things a lot, that's what I was thinking of, whether to apply for a review or a new application entirely.
I guess a new application does make more sense.

Thanks man
BR,
Abhinaya


----------



## Arunvas (Oct 2, 2013)

Abhinaya said:


> Ah,
> that clears up things a lot, that's what I was thinking of, whether to apply for a review or a new application entirely.
> I guess a new application does make more sense.
> 
> ...


You are welcome!

However, the deduction of 2 years are as per current trend/rule... I'm afraid, what we have after July 1st


----------

